# Wedding cake decorating jobs...



## littlesweets (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I Have been doing a lot of thinking of why is so hard for me to find a job at a pastry shop where they're specializing in wedding and special occasion cakes. I graduated from pastry school, now I'm working in Wegmans bakery. I Love working with fondant and gum paste and feel that it's my passion. What do you think I should do in order to get my dream job? Thank you so much!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, start by defining you "dream job"! Remember, only *you* can define what *your* dream job consists of!

Then identify those places that might have your "dream job" as part of their business plan or method of operation. I'll bet you instructors might be able to set you on the right path, even if the job placement people at your school cannot.

It would be helpful for ChefTalk members if you completed your profile so we could learn a little more about you, as

where are you located
how far are you willing to move
etc.


----------



## littlesweets (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for replying to my post! My dream job is to make beautiful wedding cakes using fondant and gum paste. I want be an assistant to a really talented chef and keep learning./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, a few questions:

What do you see yourself doing in 1, 3, 5, 10, 20 years from now?
How much do you see yourself earning in the next 1, 3, 5, 10, 20 years from now?
Will you always be working for someone else, i.e. are you an employee or an entrepreneur?
Do you want to do wedding cakes only?
Where so you want to live/work (geography, population, climate)?
Is retirement/pension important?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi littlesweets,

Just wanted to throw this out there. We are currently hiring wedding cake decorators.

Willing to relocate? Small little family bakery in Dallas, Tx.

Would love to see some of your work or profile anyway.

Hope this is ok to post in this forum.

What's Wegmans?

Jeff


----------



## littlesweets (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi *Jeff*,

Thank you for the offer but I'm not so sure of relocating that far from the Philadelphia area. I checked out your website and your cakes are beautiful/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I have a couple of pictures of some of the cakes that I've done in the past on my blog located at www.dep-pastry.blogspot.com /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

Wegmans is a sort of upscale super market that is mostly located in the Northeast (NY, PA, NJ, etc.)... I've been working in the bakery decorating cakes for about a year.

Good questions *Pete*... I want to work for a talented chef for a couple years so that I can learn as much as possible about the business of making wedding/special occasion cakes. Ultimately I want to own my own wedding/special event cake business.That is where I see myself in ten years (hopefully in the Northeastern US). Somewhere warm all year would be nice too


----------



## liz geisler (Jul 31, 2011)

_Dear Friends,_

_I've graduated from Wilton School(4 months ago),and always loved to bake/make desserts since I was young.My family had a restaurant a long time ogo ,and I was making all the delicious desserts.Then we moved to U.S and I went to Int.Designer School and had my bussiness for 10 years;but I was alwys making cakes/desserts to family/friends.Then I went to Canada to help my sister w/ a bad pregnancy ,and I did the Wilton Course there,and I Ioved .It was very easy for me to learn everything(my roses are beautiful!)Now i'm in Texas(Lewisville) and trying to find the dream job that I always wanted.To make beautiful cakes for any occasions,to work and learn more every day,and see the smile on peple faces on each cake I'll make.Can you help me,or give some advise? _

_Thanks,LIZ./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif_


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Liz,

Did you just graduate from culinary school, or Wilton?

I will be right up front with you. You know there are no cottage baking laws here in Texas. Years ago I came in contact with

quite a few Wilton instructors. They wanted to promote their students to me after graduation. Well we butted heads. Not on

technique but for their promotion of, starting their own home business  to make extra monies. After a while I just I just completely

separated myself from them. Unfortunately I have not changed my mind.

  There are some friends here in Dallas that do some great work. Bronwen Webber at Frosted Art. You can find her work on the

food Network channel. There's also Lauren, also lots of work on Food Net. that's Cakes By Lauren. She is known for her Muppet

competition. I also had an intern just starting out a few years ago She just signed on as Pastry Chef at the Crescent Hotel.

Of course you are always welcome to come in the shop for a visit. Would love to have a cup of coffee with you.

I will PM you with my cell. We can visit, I don't mind at all trying to get you into see the people I mentioned.

I have great respect for these chefs, I think they are some of the best in the country.

PS We are expanding now, so you never know. Don't forget your portfolio.

Panini

please don't cold call, I office in a different building.


----------



## liz geisler (Jul 31, 2011)

_*THANKS,PANINI.*_

_*I 'M STILL LOOKING FOR MY DREAM JOB /STARTING MY LIFE AGAIN .THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERNS AND I'LL SEND PICTURES OF MY WORK SOON;RIGT NOW I'M TAKING A BREAK.I'M MAKING A 90'S BIRTHDAY CAKE .(COCONUT/PINAPPLE/VANILA ,W/PINEAPPLE -LIQUOR ICING AND TOPED W/ROSES) .*_

_*GETTING BACK TO THE KITCHEN,TA*__*LK S*__*OON,*__* LIZ *_


----------



## michelle cakes (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello 
I read ur post am interested in working with you. Am moving to Dallas soon and I would love to work with a talented cake decorator. Am an experienced decorator and if you would see my portfolio I would be happy send it .


----------

